# Bessacarr



## igglepiggle

hi all i know u all know about the bess 
i am think of buying a 1999 bessacarr e695 
any prolems to look out for 
like going back or forward with out pushing it

thx dave


----------



## Fatalhud

Mines a 2004 E760
no problems and love it
found this one on tinternet
It looks way to cheap

http://www.justaboutcaravans.co.uk/caravan_sale_desc_1440_BESSACARRE6952.8idTDSIXBERTHMOTORHOME

Alan H


----------



## ash

We have got a Bessacarr 765P , no problems so far , and we love eveything about it  

Lynn & Ash


----------



## navigator

We have a 2000 E745, and are absolutely delighted with it! We have been told that the 1999/2000 model years for Bessacarr were the 'magic' years. The factory were producing top class motorhomes; a few of the models were produced at a loss (E745/E795), and demonstrated the best of british motorhome manufacture. A Bessacarr factory manager told me that these units were the best they ever made.


----------



## igglepiggle

thanks all who have replyed


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Fatalhud said:


> Mines a 2004 E760
> no problems and love it
> found this one on tinternet
> It looks way to cheap
> 
> http://www.justaboutcaravans.co.uk/caravan_sale_desc_1440_BESSACARRE6952.8idTDSIXBERTHMOTORHOME
> 
> Alan H


Theres a few caravans on there also EXTREMELY CHEAP!

http://www.justaboutcaravans.co.uk/caravan_sale_desc_1695_2009LunarClubmanESCaravanforsale

Peter


----------



## Mikemoss

We have a 1998 Bessacarr E695 and it's been absolutely superb, not only for layout and design but also for build quality. Cannot fault it in any way, still going strong as you like at nearly 80,000 miles with everything still working well.

When we bought it four years ago it had been standing on the dealer's forecourt for a while, and little used for a year before that. We needed to change the brake fluid, replace a rear wheel bearing which had seized due to inactivity and have a new cambelt fitted simply because there was no real evidence that this had been changed. 

The only advice I'd give is to judge purely on condition, rather than miles (ie higher miles could be better that very low ones for a 10-11-year-old vehicle), and check carefull for any signs of damp.

In short, if it seems a good 'un you'll not go wrong at all in our experience.


----------



## Mikemoss

Fatalhud said:


> Mines a 2004 E760
> no problems and love it
> found this one on tinternet
> It looks way to cheap
> 
> http://www.justaboutcaravans.co.uk/caravan_sale_desc_1440_BESSACARRE6952.8idTDSIXBERTHMOTORHOME
> 
> Alan H


I've seen that one too and it's no only way too cheap, but way to weird - a while ago the same vehicle was being advertised at £950 a week to hire. A Google search for E695 should produce two or three proper ones for sale at realistic prices.


----------



## igglepiggle

hi mike is there any main points to look for damp
or any other prolems. as its at a dealers


thx dave


----------



## igglepiggle

hi mike is there any main points to look for damp
or any other prolems. as its at a dealers


thx dave


----------



## igglepiggle

*bessacarr e695*

hi all and thx for all your help well iv done it brought bess today pick up in 3 wk 
thx again 
dave


----------



## navigator

Congratulations Dave! If there is anything Bessacarr specific you would like to know about, please get in touch by pm. I hope you have many great trips in the future.


----------



## Fatalhud

*Re: bessacarr e695*



igglepiggle said:


> hi all and thx for all your help well iv done it brought bess today pick up in 3 wk
> thx again
> dave


Its nice to see there are others on MHF that have Impeccable taste   :wink: :wink: 
Alan H


----------



## igglepiggle

hi 
got my new toy v happy


----------



## Fatalhud

All you have to do is get out there and enjoy it now :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## igglepiggle

hi all thx for replys. i was going to sleep out in it 2 night 
but it can wait a couple of days 
it feels gt lots of room 
thx again
dave


----------



## Hezbez

Any chance of a photo?


----------

